# Exchanging using DVC points .. RCI exchange fee $95?



## vacationhopeful (May 8, 2016)

Had to cancelled an earlier booked DVC this year ... dislike summer at WDW and still no time to travel.

Is the external exchange fee $95 or was my VC "confused"? Was looking at non-Disney but HIGH value and hard to get stays nearer to home.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 8, 2016)

The exchange fee would have been much higher. The exchange fee is what you paid to RCI when you made the exchange and usually isn't refunded. The $95 fee is what you pay to the DVC resort at checkin. Cancel a DVC exchange and you don't have to pay the $95 fee.


----------



## Lisa P (May 8, 2016)

The exchange fee to exchange OUT of DVC, using DVC points to trade INTO a resort near home is substantially discounted.  It used to be $95 but I'm not sure if it still is or not.  It would not be refundable if you cancel your exchange.

Separately, there is also a $95 fee charged to incoming exchangers to DVC resorts.  DVC Members have already paid for all the included services in their annual dues.  DVC charges that fee "because they can".  It happens that these two fees, at least in the past, are of the same amount.

If the RCI/DVC exchange OUT fee has gone UP from $95, I doubt it will be by much.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Cyberc (May 9, 2016)

According to the Dvc webpage they state that the Rci booking fee for a confirmed weekly stay is 95usd. 

They also list 95usd as a fee for the nightly stays. I therefore assume that you pay 95usd regardless of the length of you stay. 

https://secure.cdn3.wdpromedia.com/.../rci/rci/2016_2017_Web_RCI_Pt_Chts_102815.pdf

Regards


----------



## rfc0001 (May 24, 2016)

Just to clarify, exchange fee _out of _DVC into RCI is $95 -- although this is not nearly as good of a deal as you think since DCV Ongoing Searches are _automatically confirmed_

Mandatory _Resort _fee for RCI exchangers _into _DC is also $95 -- covers theme park parking, Disney Transportation, Magical Express, etc.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 24, 2016)

Even if they are auto confirmed to you have a 24 hour grace fee to cancel and get your exchange fee and points back or reinstate the OGS?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 24, 2016)

Made and rented a DVC via a broker .... worked out great for some about to expire DVC points. Did that shortly after starting this thread.


----------



## rfc0001 (May 24, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Even if they are auto confirmed to you have a 24 hour grace fee to cancel and get your exchange fee and points back or reinstate the OGS?


Theoretically per RCI Weeks and Points Terms you _should_ although I haven't seen anyone confirm this.  The DCV-specific RCI terms indicate you the $95 exchange fee is non-refundable, so you basically are paying $95 _per OGS match_ not per exchange -- a much _worse_ deal than paying $219 per exchange IME.


----------



## JimMIA (May 24, 2016)

rfc0001 said:


> Mandatory _Resort _fee for RCI exchangers _into _DC is also $95 -- covers theme park parking, Disney Transportation, Magical Express, etc.


That's the story DVC tells, but it's not true.

*ALL* WDW visitors, regardless of where they are staying may use Disney transportation.  *It's FREE for everyone.*

*ALL* onsite guests at *ALL* Disney resorts receive free theme park parking, DME to and from the airport, and other perks.  *Those perks are FREE for everyone *staying onsite...including DVC guests.

The inbound $95 fee charged to RCI exchangers is nothing but a "because we can" fee which gives you absolutely nothing.


----------



## jwalk03 (Sep 2, 2016)

Is this $95 fee only charged on exchanges, or do you also have to pay it on a DVC rental from an owner?


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 2, 2016)

The fee is actually $190 exchanging into DVC through RCI if you confirmed in August 2016 or later.  If you are renting from a DVC owner who booked directly with DVC there is no resort fee payable upon check in.  If you are charged a $95 or $190 resort fee upon check in, you are renting an RCI exchange.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Sep 3, 2016)

jwalk03 said:


> Is this $95 fee only charged on exchanges, or do you also have to pay it on a DVC rental from an owner?



If someone is selling you a reservation for DVC and tells you there is a $95 (or $190 now) fee, you are buying an illegal RCI trade.  DVC owners who rent out their own points shouldn't be charging a $95 (or $190 now) fee.  That is only the fee DVC charges for inbound RCI trades.


----------

